# Holiday Kindle Sales -- merged thread.



## JoanieD (Oct 31, 2016)

I have yet to buy my first Kindle reader, but I think I want the Paperwhite. I missed the sale that happened earlier in October. Does anyone think that Amazon will have a reduction in prices around Christmas time? That would be great! I certainly want to have a protective cover for my Paperwhite and I know I can buy the essentials bundle to get that and the wall charger. But if I decide to just get the Paperwhite without the bundle, do places like Walmart sell a functional but less expensive cover/case for the Paperwhite? Thanks, everyone.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Amazon often starts having sales in November . . . . and there's usually a big one on the Friday after Thanksgiving -- and/or the week leading up and the week after.

So, yes, it's very likely there'll be a kindle sale sometime in the next two months.

BUT -- there's no way of knowing WHAT will be on sale. In the past, they have not generally put their premier devices on sale -- so not likely for the Oasis, and less likely for the Voyage. (I think the sale for Prime members a little while ago was the first time that had ever been marked down.)  It's more likely for the Paperwhite and the basic Kindle, but there's no way to say how much of a discount they'll offer. 

There are cheaper covers on Amazon. Look for Fintie cases or just search, generally, for Paperwhite covers/cases. I've had several for my kindles over the years and have been pleased with the quality for the price and the fact that they tend to be lighter and less bulky but still protective.


----------



## JoanieD (Oct 31, 2016)

Thank you, Ann. I will be patient and wait until at least the day after Thanksgiving. And after posting my question, I did search and found Fintee cases. They sell them a bit cheaper on the online Walmart site than they do at Fintee's own site and there is free shipping. I am thinking the flip style of case would be better than the book style because then I could stand the Paperwhite up if I wanted to.  But if anyone prefers the book style, I would like to hear their opinions as well. I plan on sticking with one e-reader and one case for as long as possible, so I want to make the right decisions.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I have a Voyage with a Fintie book style cover. . . .it's a hard case that the Voyage clicks into easily and holds securely. I think they also have sort of slip cases where the device slides into a leatherette frame but they're slightly heavier and I like the look of the Voyage face, including bezel, completely visible. I prefer a book style because I am usually holding the thing in my hand to read -- RARELY want to prop it up and I have a couple inexpensive stands for that when necessary.


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

I have a Voyage and a Paperwhite.  I prefer the Voyage but not by all that much.  The Voyage is magnificent while the Paperwhite is merely superb. 

Really they're mostly the same except for the size and weight.  The Voyage has a couple of extra features that I don't use so for me it's just a matter of being smaller and lighter.  There's only an ounce difference until you put them in cases and then the Paperwhite in it's case is quite a bit heavier than the smaller Voyage with it's smaller case.

I got the Amazon case for my first Paperwhite but I found it way too heavy.  I bought one of the cheap and much lighter Fintie cases and gave the Amazon case to a friend.  I think I paid about $60 for the Amazon case and about $8 for the Fintie case.

Barry


----------



## JoanieD (Oct 31, 2016)

Thanks, Barry. I have been looking at both Fintie and Moko cases for the Paperwhite. I think I will go with the book style, rather than the flip standup style, because like Ann, I likely will mostly be holding it. I think I would like the leather or leather-like covers as opposed to hard covers to keep the weight down. Even with those two companies there is still much to choose between with colors, etc. It takes me a while to make a decision!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

JoanieD said:


> Thanks, Barry. I have been looking at both Fintie and Moko cases for the Paperwhite. I think I will go with the book style, rather than the flip standup style, because like Ann, I likely will mostly be holding it. I think I would like the leather or leather-like covers as opposed to hard covers to keep the weight down. Even with those two companies there is still much to choose between with colors, etc. It takes me a while to make a decision!


Actually, re: the Finte, I think the 'smart shell' style is slightly lighter than the 'folio' style . . . also, generally less expensive. I'd suggest doing a lot of browsing at Amazon -- there are a number of options and even when you're talking the same _style_ the prices will vary depending on how decorated the cover is.

I note there's also a style called 'origami' which makes it a book style open, but the cover has flex points that also let it be used as a stand.



Amazon offered similar style cases for Fires, but for a lot more money, and I don't think they made 'em at all for regular Kindles.


----------



## khintul (Aug 9, 2009)

I've also had very good luck in finding covers on eBay - I also have the Paperwhite and the Voyage, and have never been tempted to buy the Amazon cases for any of my Kindles. 

Karon


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Of course, some of us go commando and read with our Kindle naked in our hands. That's what I do, though I recommend an inexpensive sleeve to store the Kindle in. Can't beat it for light weight and low cost!


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

I take the case off a lot too.  I used to use them almost exclusively without cases.  I've never damaged one.  I'm reasonably careful with them but no more so when I don't use a case.

Lately I've been using the case more just because it's convenient.  I like to open it and begin reading, like I used to do with books.  I don't think these things really need much protection beyond reasonably careful handling.

Barry


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

barryem said:


> I take the case off a lot too. I used to use them almost exclusively without cases. I've never damaged one. I'm reasonably careful with them but no more so when I don't use a case.
> 
> Lately I've been using the case more just because it's convenient. I like to open it and begin reading, like I used to do with books. I don't think these things really need much protection beyond reasonably careful handling.
> 
> Barry


It's going to depend on the person and their 'normal' environment.

I tend to be pretty careful with stuff, so I don't feel the need for anything too 'out there'. I do want it to have the screen protected from random scuffing when I put it in my purse. Otherwise, it could go commando. 

However -- I have no kids or pets in my house. So there's very little chance of an accidental spill or drop or whatever. BUT, I know people who have large, busy, households and, for them, leaving ANY tech device loose unprotected would just be foolish.

Fortunately, there are choices no matter where you fall on the spectrum of "no cover or case would be fine" to "the case must be hardened against a potential meteor strike".


----------



## JoanieD (Oct 31, 2016)

I won't worry about a meteor strike,  but my Paperwhite will spend time in my purse and I could accidentally end up lying on it if I fall asleep reading in bed. So, I will need a moderate amount of protection, mainly against the screen getting scratched up, I would say.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The nice thing about sleeves is that they are device-agnostic. I'm using the same sleeve for my Voyage that I bought for my Kindle Basic five or so years ago. Of course the Voyage is backup now. They finally made me buy a cover for my new Oasis, though I still go commando while reading it!


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

Probably true that some people need more protection than others.  Johan Sebastian Bach had 21 Kids.  He probably kept his Kindle in a safe. 

Actually I did have a Kindle 4 damage.  I think it was in a case but I'm not sure now.  I lent it to a neighbor and she returned it with a scratched screen.  I called Amazon to see about a discount on a replacement but they insisted on replacing it under warranty.  Nice guys, Amazon!

Living here in rural Arkansas if I kept my Kindle in a purse I'd need armor for me.  Forget the Kindle.  

Barry


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I am seeing Kindle sale banners today at Amazon.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Andra said:


> I am seeing Kindle sale banners today at Amazon.


Yes . . . the banner add says the kindle for kids bundle is $20 off, but that discount also applies to the Voyage, Paperwhite, and basic Kindle as well if you go to the Kindle product pages.

There may be other sales later -- but I don't know as I'd expect any thing better than those deals.



Go on. Click it. You know you want to.


----------



## JoanieD (Oct 31, 2016)

Well, the price did just go down to $99.99 on the Paperwhite, but there is a banner below that saying Limited Time Offer of $79.99 on the Paperwhite. But if you put it in your cart, it's going in as $99.99. So I called Amazon and asked why it is not giving it to me for $79.99 and she said that the sale must have ended already. I was on the site this afternoon and that banner was not there so if she is correct, the sale only lasted hours. So, my husband wants me to still wait to see if it will later go lower than $99.99. Grrrrr....


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

JoanieD said:


> Well, the price did just go down to $99.99 on the Paperwhite, but there is a banner below that saying Limited Time Offer of $79.99 on the Paperwhite. But if you put it in your cart, it's going in as $99.99. So I called Amazon and asked why it is not giving it to me for $79.99 and she said that the sale must have ended already. I was on the site this afternoon and that banner was not there so if she is correct, the sale only lasted hours. So, my husband wants me to still wait to see if it will later go lower than $99.99. Grrrrr....


I have a screenshot of the $79 banner but I never managed to get it in my cart for that price. Honestly I think maybe it was a mistake becasue $99 is about the lowest we've seen the PW go - I'd pull the trigger now if I needed another one.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Andra said:


> I have a screenshot of the $79 banner but I never managed to get it in my cart for that price. Honestly I think maybe it was a mistake becasue $99 is about the lowest we've seen the PW go - I'd pull the trigger now if I needed another one.


I tend to agree . . . . I don't remember seeing the $79, but it does seem almost too good to be true. So probably a mistake that didn't last too long -- 'cause normally the banner number matches the product strip number. That's all I recall seeing and it's what's up now.


----------



## JoanieD (Oct 31, 2016)

I think that the banner saying it's $79.99 is a mistake, because it is not "clickable" like the sale on the other versions of Kindle in that banner. I was hoping that with my calling them and pointing out this "mistake" they would somehow manage to let me buy it for that and thank me for pointing it out! No such luck and I wasn't really expecting that anyway. Just wishful thinking. That said, I guess I am still going to wait to see if is goes a little lower. In the meantime, I have been reading reviews of cases available for it and am attempting to make my decision.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Honestly? I will be surprised if it goes any lower. And it's actually likely to go back up in a day or two. Then it _might_ go on sale again later in the month, but for less than $99 is unlikely.

Do I KNOW anything? No. But I've been a kindle watcher since November of 2007 and a kindle owner since July of 2008. When they put things on sale, it's usually a discount of $20 give or take. And it's usually consistent across the line. The newest/top tier device is usually NOT discounted, and everything else is discounted about $20. This, even when there are rumors of a new device and it looks suspiciously like they're trying to sell off stock of the current model.

The other question to ask yourself: Do I want to wait 3 or 4 weeks and _maybe_ get a better price, or just get it for the current sale price and get that many more weeks of use out of it!

Also: know that, in all prior years, Amazon's "Holiday return period" is in effect from November 1 through December 31. That means anything purchased during that period can be returned for full value less return shipping costs until Jan 31 of next year.*

Also: even if that were not the case, Amazon is all about excellent customer experience. So, if you buy it today for $99 and there is a 'black Friday' sale for $79, that's within even their usual 30 day return period -- I have never heard of a case where a customer called Amazon in that situation and were NOT credited (store credit, usually) the extra $20.

So . . . . . just buy it already. 



(I'm helping. Really.   )

*Yep. Just copied this from Amazon FAQ for returns:

*
What can I return?*
You may return most new, unopened items sold and fulfilled by Amazon within 30 days of delivery for a full refund. During the holidays, items shipped by Amazon between November 1st and December 31st can be returned until January 31st.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Do I KNOW anything? No. But I've been a kindle watcher since November of 2017 and a kindle owner since July of 2018.
> 
> So . . . . . just buy it already.
> 
> ...


Wow! It must be great to be a time traveler and enlighten more ignorant early times! 



I'll fix that.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Wow! It must be great to be a time traveler and enlighten more ignorant early times!


Alternatively, you truly don't know anything since you haven't started watching Kindle yet!


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

Ann is a moderator of this forum and I don't think time travel is unlikely for a moderator.  So many skeptics!!!

Barry


----------



## JoanieD (Oct 31, 2016)

I wish there were "Like" buttons like Facebook had. You folks are funny!

(I noticed the 2017 and 2018 too, but decided they meant 2007 and 2008.)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

O.K. Fixed it. . . . . most annoying thing is I read it over multiple times before posting. 



barryem said:


> Ann is a moderator of this forum and I don't think time travel is unlikely for a moderator. So many skeptics!!!
> 
> Barry


Well . . . . . My first kindle was called "TARDIS".


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> O.K. Fixed it. . . . . most annoying thing is I read it over multiple times before posting.
> 
> Well . . . . . My first kindle was called "TARDIS".


I'm just glad the Daleks haven't caught you!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

PRIOR VERSION OF PAPERWHITE ON WOOT.COM NOW . . . . FOR 44.99



 Never mind ... int he time it took me to type that, it sold out. . . . sorry.


----------



## GBear (Apr 23, 2009)

Certified refurbished Kindles just went on sale on Amazon: $80 for a Paperwhite and $120 for a WiFi Voyage. While quantities last, I'm sure...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

GBear said:


> Certified refurbished Kindles just went on sale on Amazon: $80 for a Paperwhite and $120 for a WiFi Voyage. While quantities last, I'm sure...


Certified refurbished, assuming sold from and BY Amazon, is a good deal as they generally have the same 1 year warranty as a new device.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://www.phonearena.com/news/Amazon-will-be-offering-steep-discounts-on-Kindle-Echo-and-Fire-products-starting-on-November-20_id87638

If you believe the above, we will see the Paperwhite for $99. Though I would wait before "sending a check...."


----------



## JoanieD (Oct 31, 2016)

Thanks, Hooded Claw. I will watch for that.


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

I've read about those same sale prices on a couple of other websites too.  I don't recall which ones.  Phonearena tends to be fairly reliable.  My guess is it's legitimate.  Also it's the sort of thing Amazon usually does.

They mentioned the 7" Fire tablet for $33.  I got one from Best Buy when they went on sale for the same price.  i think of it as a disposable tablet.  I leave it on around the clock so it's always ready to go.  It's hardly a great tablet but for general use it's not bad and for that price it is pretty great.  I put a 128 gig micro SD card in mine and filled it with a lot of very old TV shows ripped from DVD.  Things like "The Loner" and "Death Valley Days" and "Man with a Camera", etc.  I like old TV shows a lot and it's a perfect tablet for them.

By the way, it's big advantage is that I can leave it turned on around the clock for 2 or 3 days and the battery only goes down about 20% to 30%.  I don't think any of my other tablets will do that.  They all have better battery life than this thing but they use more battery when sleeping than this thing does.

Barry


----------



## JoanieD (Oct 31, 2016)

Woo hoo! I ordered my Paperwhite today from Amazon (wifi only, with special offers) for $99. Ordered a case from Omoton for it and a wall charger too.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

All things come to those who wait! Enjoy your new reader.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Great! Congrats on your Kindle, I expect it'll be exactly what you're looking for.
And don't forget to check out The Book Bazaar here:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/board,42.0.html

It has a lot of decent books at great prices. Just verify that the sale price is still valid before making your purchase.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

It looks like the Basic is on sale for $49.99, the Paperwhite for $99.99, and the Voyage for $169.99.


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

And if you want to save a little more there's the certified refurbished Kindle for $79 and Voyage for $119.  Those come with the same one year warranty as a new one.  I've bought their certified refurbished Kindles in the past and I can't tell them from new.  Probably one or two of my current Kindles is certified refurbished but I don't remember for sure.  There's no obvious way to tell.  And I've never had a problem with one.

Barry


----------



## JoanieD (Oct 31, 2016)

I ordered the Paperwhite and three other items on 11-20-16. I am a Prime member. I checked my order and it says to expect 3 of the times on 11-28-16 and on the Paperwhite it says: "Delivery estimate: We need a little more time to provide you with a good estimate. We'll notify you via e-mail as soon as we have an estimated delivery date.” When I ordered it, it says it was in stock. I called Amazon to ask about this and the woman said when I ordered I chose Standard delivery and not Prime. I did not realize that. I was thinking that I had it set to get it in 2 days through Prime. But the note on the Paperwhite makes me wonder if they really do have this in stock. Darn. I can’t change it without canceling the order and starting over and I don’t want to do that as I had credits applied to the order and I am concerned that it could get all confused. Oh well. I am sure it will work out OK, but I was hoping to get my stuff sooner rather than later.


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

The saving grace is that the Paperwhite is worth waiting for.  I know that's not much help but it is true.

Barry


----------



## MrKnucklehead (Mar 13, 2013)

are there any holiday sales between Black Friday and Cyber Monday for Kindle Devices

I'm specifically looking to get another Paperwhite or Voyage depending which one has the better deal!!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

MrKnucklehead said:


> are there any holiday sales between Black Friday and Cyber Monday for Kindle Devices
> 
> I'm specifically looking to get another Paperwhite or Voyage depending which one has the better deal!!!


I moved and merged your post with the existing thread in LTK.

There will be sales . . . in fact both Voyage and PW are on sale right now. There are also deals on certified refurbished units direct from Amazon as well.


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

You won't know if the sale prices Friday and Monday on Kindles will be lower than they are now but the prices are really good right now.  $170 for a Voyage and $100 for a Paperwhite are good deals.  And if you get Amazon's Certified Refurbished ones they're $80 and $120.  I've bought Certified Refurbished Kindles a few times and I can't tell them from new ones.  They also come with the same 1 year warranty as new ones.

Just guessing but there could be some flash sales with lower prices Friday and Monday and maybe even after that as Christmas gets closer.  It's not uncommon for them to put things on sale during Christmas season for very short times.  Last year I think they put 1000 Paperwhites on sale at ridiculous prices till they sold out.  I think they were $20 or $30 or some such and they were gone in less than a minute.

Don't depend on those details.  I'm not sure I have the prices or the numbers right.  But it was something like that.

Barry


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Of course, some of us go commando and read with our Kindle naked in our hands. That's what I do, though I recommend an inexpensive sleeve to store the Kindle in. Can't beat it for light weight and low cost!


That's what I preferred for my Paperwhite but I found the Voyage less balanced (disappointing) and harder to hold so I went with the Fintie hardshell flip case. It's heavier of course but easier to hold.

Now I have the Fintie folio case for my Fire 8" HD tablet and LOVE it...the faux-leather has wonderful feel and the Tree of Love colors are 'feel-good just looking at it' bright.

I looked for this case (folio style) for my Voyage but didnt see it.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

JoanieD said:


> Woo hoo! I ordered my Paperwhite today from Amazon (wifi only, with special offers) for $99. Ordered a case from Omoton for it and a wall charger too.


Yeah, enjoy!


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I note there's also a style called 'origami' which makes it a book style open, but the cover has flex points that also let it be used as a stand.
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon offered similar style cases for Fires, but for a lot more money, and I don't think they made 'em at all for regular Kindles.


That's the beautiful and very brightly-colored Tree of Love case that I got but for my Fire tablet. Pics online dont do it justice and the feel of the faux-leather is very secure in my hand and pleasantly soft.

I got the folio style for the 8" tablet and it only cost $8 or $9.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Lursa (aka 9MMare) said:


> That's what I preferred for my Paperwhite but I found the Voyage less balanced (disappointing) and harder to hold so I went with the Fintie hardshell flip case. It's heavier of course but easier to hold.
> 
> Now I have the Fintie folio case for my Fire 8" HD tablet and LOVE it...the faux-leather has wonderful feel and the Tree of Love colors are 'feel-good just looking at it' bright.
> 
> I looked for this case (folio style) for my Voyage but didnt see it.


Like this? 

There are other colors as well . . . . I personally prefer the SmartShell type, but choices are always good.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Like this?
> 
> There are other colors as well . . . . I personally prefer the SmartShell type, but choices are always good.


The Fintie folio case I have for my tablet allows you to fold the back length-wise so that you can read or watch videos in landscape mode. The one for Voyage like you showed dont have any other configuration. Maybe because most people dont read their Kindles in landscape mode...I only do when reading while eating or traveling and want to prop it up.

I do have the smartshell for it, in the flip/easel style, but it's not the most stable when propped up.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

FWIW, was just browsing on the Zon and it looks like the kindle sale prices will be good through Nov 28 . . . which is Monday . . . . .


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> FWIW, was just browsing on the Zon and it looks like the kindle sale prices will be good through Nov 28 . . . which is Monday . . . . .


My brilliant Sherlock Holmes-like deduction is that this means these prices are probably going to be the best we get on these models for this Christmas season. Of course it is always possible something on the Oasis will come up later, though I definitely wouldn't count on that.


----------



## JoanieD (Oct 31, 2016)

I got my Paperwhite a few days ago and read the entire user guide and watched a couple videos on Youtube about how to use it. I am enjoying reading books on it so far. A couple things I have noticed:

1. It's heavier than I was thinking it would be. I find myself changing how I hold it so that my hand won't cramp up. I found today in a restaurant that I could just "sit it up" in its case (Omoton) and read it like that from about two feet away, even though it is not a tilting type of case. I have been so used to using my cellphone to read books that I need to adjust, I think. 

2. I didn't realize that the "Experimental Browser" could browse in so many places. I thought for some reason that I would only be able to deal with Amazon, wikipedia and a couple other things. Granted, it's slow and if the site is not set up to be viewed easily on mobile devices, it's a bit of a challenge. I won't be doing a lot of that, but good to know that in a pinch, it is there. 

3. I like most of the qualities of the Omoton case I bought for it, but I have put velcro on front top right cover and rear left side so that when I fully open the cover, the cover will stay put well. Otherwise, it would droop a bit and I could see that would stress the hinge on the top end. I think some other makers of cases have a magnet set-up to hold it tight once it is opened and folded back. That's a good idea.

3. I read that the Bookerly font is very popular and I used that for a while and then changed to Helvetica because it has more of a bold look to it which helps me due to the cataracts in my eyes.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

JoanieD said:


> 2. I didn't realize that the "Experimental Browser" could browse in so many places. I thought for some reason that I would only be able to deal with Amazon, wikipedia and a couple other things. Granted, it's slow and if the site is not set up to be viewed easily on mobile devices, it's a bit of a challenge. I won't be doing a lot of that, but good to know that in a pinch, it is there.


Note that, while you can access quite a few sites with the Browser, I believe you can only do so while on WiFi. If you have a 3G kindle, I think you can only access Amazon and Wikipedia if you're using the 3G.

I agree, though . . . it's cumbersome and slow. If you carry a smartphone, it's going to be much easier to use for almost anything.


----------



## JoanieD (Oct 31, 2016)

Yes, Ann, my Paperwhite uses just WiFi. And yes, I will continue using my smartphone. AND my PC. If I need to type more than a sentence, I am typing it on my PC.


----------

